# Falkens



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Anyone running these tires?I need some,but can't afford an arm and a leg for any.

2006 PONTIAC GTO tires - Falken Azenis ST115


----------



## rambogto (Jan 7, 2007)

I have the 012's on the front. Seem ok to me.


----------



## rambogto (Jan 7, 2007)

912's


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

My Goat is a daily driver right now so I need a tire that is decent in snow.Don't want to by snow tires because I can't afford to buy different tires for different seasons........at least not yet anyway.

Also considering Nitto 555s.


----------



## Reno'sGoat (Dec 10, 2004)

You may want to reconsider, those are basically a summer tire and you mentioned using them in snow which wouldn't be any good. 

If you want to protect yourself and your investment, a winter sport tire like the Dunlop M3 is a excellent tire and they last plus great in snow and wet/dry roads. I have them on all four wheels, which is the best way to go. JMHO


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

Well my Uncle informed me today that since he has 2 vehicles that whenever they call for bad weather I can come get his Explorer in advance so I may be ok until I can buy a cheap daily driver hopefully this Spring.


----------



## alsgto04 (Nov 21, 2007)

ROBSGTO said:


> Well my Uncle informed me today that since he has 2 vehicles that whenever they call for bad weather I can come get his Explorer in advance so I may be ok until I can buy a cheap daily driver hopefully this Spring.


Id rather drive the explorer than the goat in the winter. Good thing you got a good uncle that cares for you. :cheers to yuor uncle.


----------



## rambogto (Jan 7, 2007)

cotiextremecontact, very good all season, very good in winter. Just put four on wife's Audi tt


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

alsgto04 said:


> Id rather drive the explorer than the goat in the winter. Good thing you got a good uncle that cares for you. :cheers to yuor uncle.


He and the rest of my family are always there for us when we need them.Love em to death!!


----------



## ROBSGTO (Jul 6, 2008)

rambogto said:


> cotiextremecontact, very good all season, very good in winter. Just put four on wife's Audi tt


How much per tire and who sells them?


----------

